# Our 2010 Haunt



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Here's a video

Halloween 2010 :: MOV02859.mp4 video by scubawidow - Photobucket

The rest of the pics and videos are on my photobucket. Halloween 2010 pictures by scubawidow - Photobucket

One special picture I have to share is the toe pincher made by and given to me by Zurgh.










Thanks Z it is a great addition to my cemetery, bucky finally has a resting place!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I love the crib. The dolls are creepy but I laughed at the evil Dora 
Great job EQ.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks like that cheerleader was further disassembled this season! Good job EQ!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Everything looks great Mal, love the toe pincher too, it looks fabulous in the yard! Glad the weather held out for you!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice display .... I got a kick out of the evil Dora too!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Looks great! I love the spider and his victim being wrapped up in webs.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Considering I wasn't sure if there would be a haunt this year, I think it turned out very well. We had a great time buying, painting and thinking of ways to creep out the dolls.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The skull faced crib and creepy dolls are wonderfully bizarre.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great toe pincher! I like the sign that says 'I forgot to say trick or treat'


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

That is actually a suitcase that I hang an arm and leg out of. Here's a little better pic of it from last year.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Great details! I have the same 3' tall doll that you have in a black dress, but my daughter made me promise not to "do anything to it".


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Haha! Love th suitcase XD 

Haunt looks awesome! The doll are a really creepy touch. I wish I had done more with my two zombie dolls then I did


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Spider and victim  I also love electricity brain skull guy, I would be geeking out over that as a kid. I need to get out to all of the local haunts but I was crazy busy after Saturdays rain setting up Sunday. We sure lucked out on the weather this year!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Very cool haunt, EQ! Lots of creepy in those dolls. You have quite the collection of great props! Hope your Buckie enjoys his new resting place. I, too was hoping to get out & about to check out our local talents... Next year, will make it a point to get out to your place & see just what the Evil Queen has brewed up for 2011.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Really nice job.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

With any luck next year we won't have rain the days leading up to Halloween or on Halloween. We set up the garage the day before and the cemetery the day of. Unfortunately I can't leave anything set up outside over night. I always want to get out and see everyone's haunts but there never seems to be enough time. The plan for next year is a torture chamber in the garage, we'll have to see what the economy's plans are.:finger:


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Love it!
I did a Halloween tree as well with year. Everyone just loved it. Too much fun putting all scary stuff on it.
Took a while to spray paint the tree black. Being a fake one, I can use it next year and the next and the next....


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

very nice


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Love the creepy crib! I have to do that scene one halloween season! Great haunt setup!


----------

